# Cabra-montês (Capra pyrenaica)



## Seattle92 (5 Out 2010 às 23:19)

> *Taxonomia*
> Mammalia,  Artiodactila,  Bovidae.
> 
> *Tipo de ocorrência*
> ...



http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...858D2D/3152/LVVP_Mamíferos_Caprapyrenaica.pdf








Fica aberto o tópico da Cabra-Montês. A ideia é termos um sitio onde se podem colocar todas as notícias que apareçam sobre este animal e continuarmos as discussões sobre a sua distribuição actual, que estão espalhadas por diferentes tópicos.


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Out 2010 às 23:26)

> *A cabra montês voltou*
> por PAULA FERREIRA02 Novembro 2008
> 
> Reintrodução. Extinta no final do século XIX, a 'cabrapyrenaica' regressou à serra Amarela e do Gerês, no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, graças a programa de reintrodução executado na vizinha Galiza. *Hoje estão contabilizados 400 exemplares*
> ...



http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/interior.aspx?content_id=1134109


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 12:12)

Pek disse:


> En Invernadeiro hay ciervos en cercados de semilibertad pero también hay ciervos en estado completamente salvaje.
> 
> ...
> 
> Lo mismo sucede con las cabras monteses (250-300 ejemplares entre los salvajes y los de semilibertad). Los rebecos do Invernadeiro (unos 30-40 ejemplares) sí están todos en cercados de aclimatación y semilibertad



Pelo o que o Pek disse no tópico de veado-vermelho, existem cabras montês no parque Invernadeiro na Galiza. Já conhecia esta situação mas tinha ideia de que as cabras estavam todas presas em cercados, afinal também as há em liberdade pelas serras de Invernadeiro.

Este parque fica a cerca de 20 km do parque de Montesinho. Quem sabe se em poucos anos não começam a aparecer cabras montês no nosso parque (se é que já não existem)?

Falo de uma possível expansão a partir de Invernadeiro, mas também é possível que aconteça a partir do Gerês.


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2010 às 13:01)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pelo o que o Pek disse no tópico de veado-vermelho, existem cabras montês no parque Invernadeiro na Galiza. Já conhecia esta situação mas tinha ideia de que as cabras estavam todas presas em cercados, afinal também as há em liberdade pelas serras de Invernadeiro.
> 
> Este parque fica a cerca de 20 km do parque de Montesinho. Quem sabe se em poucos anos não começam a aparecer cabras montês no nosso parque (se é que já não existem)?
> 
> Falo de uma possível expansão a partir de Invernadeiro, mas também é possível que aconteça a partir do Gerês.



En 2002: "Según los últimos datos que maneja el departamento de Medio Ambiente, el parque natural de Invernadeiro tiene un cercado con 17 animales, mientras que en la Baixa Limia hay otras 16 cabras montesas en cautividad. Además, desde la puesta en marcha de este proyecto se soltaron en los terrenos de estos parques un total de 93 ejemplares. El programa tiene como principal objetivo alcanzar la reintroducción de esta especie en los montes gallegos, para lo que se crean rebaños en cautividad con animales adaptados a las nuevas condiciones ambientales" 

"El programa de reintroducción de la cabra montesa en Galicia se inició a finales de 1992 con la llegada al parque natural del Invernadeiro de doce ejemplares de esta especie procedentes de la reserva regional de Gredos. A principios de 1993 nacieron las primeras seis crías en cautividad y poco después llegaron al parque otros doce animales también procedentes de Gredos.

La rápida reproducción de la cabra montesa en cautividad hizo que en 1996 el cercado Val de Cabras, de casi 60 hectáreas, contara con 67 ejemplares, lo que superaba la capacidad del mismo y ponía en peligro la normal convivencia de los animales. Por este motivo, al año siguiente se creó un nuevo cercado en el parque natural Baixa Limia-Serra do Xures, al que se trasladaron 39 cabras montesas entre 1997 y 1998.

En 2000 comenzaron a realizarse sueltas progresivas de ejemplares en los terrenos de ambos parques naturales con el objetivo de rebajar el número de animales en cautividad y de iniciar la creación de poblaciones estables en libertad. En el parque natural del Invernadeiro se soltaron hasta el pasado año un total de 63 cabras montesas, mientras que en la Baixa Limia se dejaron en libertad otros 30 ejemplares en este período.

Según los estudios de seguimiento que realiza el personal de la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente, los animales sueltos habitan con normalidad en los montes y se registró un incremento en el número de ejemplares, de lo que se deduce que su reproducción está garantizada y que se adaptan con facilidad a estos entornos naturales."

Fuente: http://www.asajanet.com/asaja/horizontales/procesar.do?id=3538&accion=noticia

Ahora hay bastantes más de las que había en 2002


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 13:40)

Pek disse:


> En 2000 comenzaron a realizarse sueltas progresivas de ejemplares en los terrenos de ambos parques naturales con el objetivo de rebajar el número de animales en cautividad y de iniciar la creación de poblaciones estables en libertad. En el parque natural del Invernadeiro se soltaron hasta el pasado año un total de 63 cabras montesas, mientras que en la Baixa Limia se dejaron en libertad otros 30 ejemplares en este período.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ahora hay bastantes más de las que había en 2002



Sim, só no lado português do parque do Gerês já haviam cerca de 400 em 2008. 

Em 6 anos passaram de 30 a cerca de 400 animais. Parece-me um número demasiado optimista 


Pena que os animais que estão livres no Invernadeiro não se tenham expandido em direcção a sul (Montesinho)


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 13:44)

Pek, tens ideia porque é que em relação ás camurças que existem no Invernadeiro não foi usada a mesma estratégia (ter algumas em cativeiro e ir soltando outras pelas serras do Invernadeiro)?


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 11:09)

> *Já há 300 cabras selvagens no Gerês*
> 20.10.2008
> Pedro Garcias
> 
> ...



http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1346709

Em Outburo de 2008 segundo o Público haviam 300 exemplares, em Novembro o DN dizia que já existiam 400. Foi um mês puxado em nascimentos


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 11:23)

Dois pontos relevantes em relação à notícia do post anterior:


1º 





> Mais tarde, fugiram outras cabras do cercado de Salgueiros para a zona de Pitões das Júnias, no concelho de Montalegre



Pitões das Júnias já é do "lado de lá" da serra do Gerês. A existência da espécie na extremidade oriental do parque pode permitir que haja uma dispersão para o lado do Montesinho.


2º 





> Um estudo realizado pela Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa concluiu pela existência de habitats na área do parque nacional com condições para suportar 180 a 270 exemplares de cabra selvagem.



Se acham que existe um número óptimo que exemplares que não deve ser ultrapassado, seria uma boa oportunidade de se pensar em transferências para outras serra portuguesas. 
Áreas onde existem lobos são locais óbvios: Montesinho, Marão, Alvão, assim como os últimos redutos do lobo a sul do Douro. Por outro lado também continuo a achar incrível que a nossa principal serra continue a ser um deserto autentico em termos de grandes mamíferos selvagens. A Serra da Estrela já merecia umas _Capra pyrenaica_


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 14:15)

> *Parque Internacional Gerês/Xurés tem 400 cabras selvagens*
> 02.11.2009
> Lusa
> 
> ...



http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1407911


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 14:55)

Sim, a Serra da Estrela é um autêntico gigante adormecido, tem extensões enormes desabitadas e um habitat que embora em algumas áreas seja regularmente afectado pelos fogos, está em clara recuperação. Já se vêem carvalhais a crescer e de forma surpreendentemente rápida.
Estudos recentes sobre a sua entomofauna, provaram que tem ecossistemas muito ricos e variados.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 16:12)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pek, tens ideia porque é que em relação ás camurças que existem no Invernadeiro não foi usada a mesma estratégia (ter algumas em cativeiro e ir soltando outras pelas serras do Invernadeiro)?



 No, la verdad es que no lo sé. Supongo que estarán esperando a que su número en el cercado aumente notablemente para atreverse a soltarlos. En la zona hay una población de lobos muy importante que preda directa y preferentemente sobre ungulados silvestres. En el norte de España es muy típico que los lobos se alimenten de rebecos y controlen sus poblaciones. Supongo que temerán que si no sueltan un número muy elevado de ellos los lobos se los zampen en una semana 

 Por cierto, ahora que hablo de rebecos, he colgado un reportaje en el foro de Natureza e Viagens sobre una ruta en la que sale algún ejemplar de camurça

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/nature...e-gelado-parte-2-y-final-4971.html#post232565

 En éste también

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/natureza-viagens/somiedo-ruta-2-alto-valle-de-somiedo-4921.html


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 16:13)

belem disse:


> Sim, a Serra da Estrela é um autêntico gigante adormecido, tem extensões enormes desabitadas e um habitat que embora em algumas áreas seja regularmente afectado pelos fogos, está em clara recuperação. Já se vêem carvalhais a crescer e de forma surpreendentemente rápida.
> Estudos recentes sobre a sua entomofauna, provaram que tem ecossistemas muito ricos e variados.



Sem dúvida é assim


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 17:38)

Pek disse:


> No, la verdad es que no lo sé. Supongo que estarán esperando a que su número en el cercado aumente notablemente para atreverse a soltarlos. En la zona hay una población de lobos muy importante que preda directa y preferentemente sobre ungulados silvestres. En el norte de España es muy típico que los lobos se alimenten de rebecos y controlen sus poblaciones. Supongo que temerán que si no sueltan un número muy elevado de ellos los lobos se los zampen en una semana



Pois, é possível. Só é pena terem feito umas transferências para a zona de caça. Se continuarem a fazer isso, não vão conseguir aumentar muito o seu número.




Pek disse:


> Por cierto, ahora que hablo de rebecos, he colgado un reportaje en el foro de Natureza e Viagens sobre una ruta en la que sale algún ejemplar de camurça
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/nature...e-gelado-parte-2-y-final-4971.html#post232565
> 
> ...



Muito boas as fotos


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 19:35)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pois, é possível. Só é pena terem feito umas transferências para a zona de caça. Se continuarem a fazer isso, não vão conseguir aumentar muito o seu número.
> 
> Muito boas as fotos



 Primero de todo, muchas gracias por el comentario 

 Y ahora, en referencia a lo de los rebecos tengo entendido que el último traslado se hizo en 2003 (entre 2002 y 2003 de 10 a 15 ejemplares). Parece que después de ese año no ha habido más.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 21:13)

Ok, pode ser que daqui a alguns anos libertem alguns rebecos pelas serras do Invernadeiro, ou transfiram alguns para o Xurês, como fizeram com a cabra montês.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 21:15)

Voltando à Capra pyrenaica. Pelo que sei, uma dos locais com mais cabras montês é a serra de Gredos. Há alguma informação sobre a existência na Serra de Gata?


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 21:21)

*Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España*







http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/biodiversidad/inventarios/inb/atlas_mamiferos/mami_familias.htm


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 21:30)

Pelo que encontro, a oeste da Serra de Gredos existe mais uma população, está na serra de Francia. No mapa são os pontos mais perto da fronteira com a Malcata (cerca de 50 km)



> No menos importante son las poblaciones de la montaraz cabra hispánica ´capra pyrenaica victoriae´ re introducida en 1974, tras su extinción en el siglo XVIII. Su población ha experimentado un continuo aumento al recobrar las escarpadas rocosas de las que había sido desplazada. *Actualmente supera el millar de ejemplares* y su gestión cinegética se ha convertido en fuente de ingresos para los municipios de esta zona.



http://www.gebravo.com/franciaquilamas/14aFauna.htm


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 21:44)

Seattle92 disse:


> Voltando à Capra pyrenaica. Pelo que sei, uma dos locais com mais cabras montês é a serra de Gredos. Há alguma informação sobre a existência na Serra de Gata?



Hasta donde yo sé, no hay; pero no creo que tarde mucho en extenderse a las zonas más favorables


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Portugal é já ali à frente, na linha amarela


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 22:19)

Seattle92 disse:


> Portugal é já ali à frente, na linha amarela



E essa linha clara que vai até Portugal, bem que podia ser uma rota de expansão...


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 22:22)

Se ainda não estão na serra de Gata, estão mesmo ao lado 



> LAS HURDES
> 
> Tramo comprendido entre la divisoria oriental del valle del Árrago, límite con Sierra de Gata, y el río Alagón. La vertiente norte perteneciente a Salamanca se denomina Sierra de la Peña de Francia, aunque se trata de la misma unidad montañosa.
> ...
> A nivel faunístico hay tres componentes muy destacados: el buitre negro, el lince ibérico y la cabra montés. De buitre negro hay varias pequeñas colonias y nidos dispersos en los pinares. La población de lince es poco conocida y ocupa preferentemente zonas de matorral denso (brezal). La tercera especie es la cabra montés, habitante de las crestas rocosas, que se ha extendido hacia el sur desde la comarca salmantina de Las Batuecas.



http://www.adenex.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=129&Itemid=39


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 22:53)

Seattle92 disse:


> Se ainda não estão na serra de Gata, estão mesmo ao lado



Claro, la Sierra de la Peña de Francia es el cierre norte de la comarca de Las Hurdes. Si hay en la Sierra de la Peña de Francia, hay tanto en la Sierra de Francia como en Las Hurdes. De ahí a la Sierra de Gata, un paso. Por eso comentaba antes que no creo que tarden mucho en ocupar las zonas más favorables de la Sierra de Gata. Y de ahí a Portugal, otro paso nada más  






Nota: A lo mejor no lo he explicado muy bien. A ver, Tanto la Sierra de Francia como Las Hurdes son comarcas (La Sierra de Francia no es una sierra, es una comarca que se llama así por la Sierra de la Peña de Francia. Es que a lo mejor eso genera confusión). Y ambas comarcas están separadas por la Sierra de la Peña de Francia (que sí es una sierra); luego si hay en esa sierra, hay en las dos comarcas (si la especie que sea habita en las dos vertientes o en las cumbres que separan, como es el caso).
Lo que sucede es que, equivocadamente y para abreviar, se suele llamar Sierra de Francia a todo (tanto a la Sierra como a la comarca), y eso genera confusiones.
Vaya jaleo


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Out 2010 às 16:54)

> Os terrenos agrícolas da região sul do Parque Natural do Douro Internacional têm sido alvo das "constantes" investidas de javalis, corsos, esquilos e *cabras-montesas*. As culturas na maior parte dos casos são destruídas.



http://jn.sapo.pt/paginainicial/pai...0a%20Cinta&Option=Interior&content_id=1041601


Parece-me que se usa o nome cabra montês ou montesa sem grande rigor. Se há cabras á solta pelo parque do Douro Internacional, devem ser casos de cabras assilvestradas e não a _Capra pyrenaica_.

Pelo que sei não há núcleos de _Capra pyrenaica_ perto daquela região, nem no lado de Portugal nem no lado de Espanha.


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Out 2010 às 22:46)

Belo exemplar numa serra do Gerês

http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/2008_03_01_archive.html


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Out 2010 às 23:10)

> *La población de cabra montesa se multiplicó por siete en un decenio*
> 16 de julio del 2006
> 
> ...
> Aquel año, en 1992, de allí se trajeron 12 tipos, 8 hembras y 4 machos, para comenzar ese proyecto de recuperación. Se llevaron al parque natural de O Invernadeiro, en Vilariño de Conso, en un régimen de control (en un cercado) para comprobar si había apareamiento y cómo se adaptaba a ese lugar. Salió bien. Cinco años después, en 1997, se llevaron a Xurés 16 machos y otras 23 hembras. *Hoy en el cercado de O Invernadeiro hay 60 tipos; en el parque, sueltos, otros 160*; y en Xurés, unos 150 ejemplares. «Aunque no tenemos aún los censos de este año, vemos que ya hay en Galicia una población asentada», observa Sevilla.


http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/hemeroteca/2006/07/16/4950005.shtml


Continuamos à espera que apareçam pelo Montesinho


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Nov 2010 às 00:26)

O que as cabras montês e camurças (a última desgraçada é uma camurça) têm de aguentar nas escarpas ibéricas. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp-0bJqe7BU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


A águia real é de outro mundo


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

Que bela foto no Gerês 






http://cinclusnatura.blogspot.com/2010/11/cabra-montes.html


----------



## Johnny (15 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

Tinha aqui estas fotos, e achei oportuno partilhá-las com todos vós...

São em Itália...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2010 às 20:04)

Incrível como as cabras conseguem agarrar-se a uma parede quase vertical


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Seattle92 disse:


> O que as cabras montês e camurças (a última desgraçada é uma camurça) têm de aguentar nas escarpas ibéricas.
> 
> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> ...



Espectacular!


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Dez 2010 às 10:31)

Johnny disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Nem estou a acreditar nisto? Como raio é que se aguentam nestas posições? E já agora WTF estão ali a fazer??? Será que estão à procura de algumas ervas nas brechas das pedras??? Não haverão zonas mais fáceis para arranjar comida? 

Uma águia real naquela zona não ia ter dificuldade nenhuma, era só dar uns pequenos empurrões, ia parecer dominó


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Dez 2010 às 10:36)

Johnny, sabes qual é a espécie das tuas fotos? Deve ser duma familia próxima da  _Capra pyrenaica_, mas não exactamente esta espécie, já que estamos a falar de Itália.


----------



## Johnny (17 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

Isso já n sei, mas realmente n me parecem da mm espécie das ibéricas...mas estas são mais destemidas!!

E confirmo, estão precisamente a comer pequenas ervas q se desenvolvem nas paredes húmidas da barragem...




Seattle92 disse:


> Johnny, sabes qual é a espécie das tuas fotos? Deve ser duma familia próxima da  _Capra pyrenaica_, mas não exactamente esta espécie, já que estamos a falar de Itália.


----------



## duero (18 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Seattle92 disse:


> Johnny, sabes qual é a espécie das tuas fotos? Deve ser duma familia próxima da  _Capra pyrenaica_, mas não exactamente esta espécie, já que estamos a falar de Itália.



Creo que se trata del íbice alpino o *Capra ibex.*


----------



## Johnny (21 Dez 2010 às 01:38)

Correcto: mais conhecida como o Ibex Europeu ou  Ibex Alpine (Ibex de Capra).

Comem musgo, flores,e sais minerais que se acumulam nas paredes da barragem (neste caso, Barragem de Cingino- Itália).


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Dez 2010 às 10:35)

Ah ok, já vi onde é o lago di Cingino. É a Ibex dos Alpes.


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Dez 2010 às 23:21)

> *A Cabra Montés Lusitana: Crónica dunha extinción*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Por último me gustaría sinalar que en 1996 unha muller de abanzada idade dun pobo de Verea, próximo á fronteira portuguesa, recordaba que de nena había cabras montesas de grandes cornos nun barranco, sería un erro de identificación ou un recordo das últimas cabras do Xurés vivas?



http://faunaourense.blogspot.com/search/label/Capra pyrenaica lusitanica


----------



## Alberto Rivero (24 Dez 2010 às 08:09)

Olá e bon Natal a tod@s!
So quería presentarme, son o autor da postagem anterior.
Gustaríame xa que estamos, se me puidesedes contar se existen topónimos ou vernáculos relacionados con esta especie en Portugal.

Nestes dias estamos a falar do "queixa", que parece ser o lince:

http://faunaourense.blogspot.com/2010/12/o-queixa-ser-mitoloxico-do-macizo.html

Mais aínda non sabemos se ibérico ou boreal.

Un saúdo.

Al.


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

Bem vindo Alberto, fui eu que meti o link deste forum no teu blog 

Já agora, parabéns pelo teu blog 


Não conheço topónimos específicos sobre esta espécie. Os topónimos que existem podem estar relacionados com a "normal" cabra doméstica (_Capra aegagrus hircus_)


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

Alberto Rivero disse:


> Nestes dias estamos a falar do "queixa", que parece ser o lince:
> 
> http://faunaourense.blogspot.com/2010/12/o-queixa-ser-mitoloxico-do-macizo.html
> 
> ...



Noutro tópico também se fala sobre esse teu texto do blog. Penso que se deve tratar do Lince Boreal.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/yellowstone-iberico-4979-4.html


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Dez 2010 às 15:19)

Alberto, tinha ideia de haverem cabras montês em liberdade no parque Invernadeiro. Referes no teu blog que apenas há animais em regime de semi-liberdade.

As indicações que tinha é que haviam cercados com cabras montês e camurças (rebecos). Mas no caso das cabras montês, também haviam animais soltos em liberdade pelo parque.


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Jan 2011 às 14:58)

Perseguição brutal. É impressionante a capacidade de resistência deste animal, o problema é que a persistência do lobo não lhe fica nada atrás. 



Como será que o lobo do Gerês reagiu ao aparecimento da cabra montês na última década? Será que esta espécie já tem alguma importância na dieta do lobo no parque Peneda Gerês? 

Nunca encontrei nenhum estudo que falasse sobre esta nova situação. Mas como é óbvio esta espécie não vai escapar ao nosso super predador. 

Apesar disso, pode ser que neste momento os encontros entre estas duas espécies não sejam assim tão frequentes, talvez os lobos não frequentem muito as zonas mais altas e escarpadas da serra do Gerês, preferindo ficar em zonas mais baixas e com mais floresta.

Talvez isso explique o aumento explosivo que esta espécie tem tido no parque. Numa década passou de poucas dezenas para cerca de 500 animais. Os corços nunca deixaram de andar no PNPG e se calhar neste momento nem chegam aos 500 animais.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2011 às 15:29)

Video excelente, se não me engano é da serie de documentários _"El hombre y la Tierra"_ de Felix Rodríguez de la Fuente


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Jan 2011 às 16:14)

^^

Penso que sim. De longe o melhor testemunho da fauna Ibérica


----------



## Johnny (14 Jan 2011 às 17:17)

Fantástico!!

A banda sonora ajuda em muito à intensidade do acto...

Adorava assistir a isto ao vivo... n Gerês, Montalegre, Montesinho... etc etc...


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2011 às 17:48)

Deixo aqui mais um exerto de "_El hombre y la Tierra_" de Felix Rodríguez de la Fuente.

Um cabrito montês a ser caçado e transportado por uma impressionante águia real na Sierra de Cazorla em Espanha.


----------



## Johnny (17 Jan 2011 às 09:47)

Cabras selvagens na Serra do Gerês ( por Rui C. Barbosa, em "Blog dos Carris"- http://carris-geres.blogspot.com/):

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nECBK3Dwlec&hl=pt_PT&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nECBK3Dwlec&hl=pt_PT&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Johnny (17 Jan 2011 às 09:48)




----------



## Johnny (17 Jan 2011 às 09:49)




----------



## Seattle92 (17 Jan 2011 às 10:46)

Que espectáculo de vídeos Johnny , só é pena estarem muito tremidos.

O Gerês já parece o Serengeti com manadas de milhares de gnus. Aqui ainda não serão milhares, mas já umas boas centenas de cabras montês.

Como será que se dá a dispersão de indivíduos nesta espécie? De certeza que aquele grupo teria tanto machos como fêmeas, por isso não será como noutras espécies onde um macho controla um harém e todos os outros têm de dispersar por outras áreas. 

Não sei quantos grupos diferentes há no PNPG, mas tinha impressão de haver pelo menos um grupo na Serra Amarela e talvez dois no Gerês (Portela do Homem e Pitões das Junias). Pelo que se percebe no vídeo, este grupo tem mais que uma centena de animais, o que parece indicar que esta espécie ocorre em poucas populações, tendo estas uma grande densidade. Bem diferente da situação do corço por exemplo, onde temos animais solitários espalhados por uma grande extensão, mas com baixa densidade de efectivos. Diferentes espécies, diferentes formas de organização.


----------



## Johnny (17 Jan 2011 às 12:57)

... filmado a 13 Janeiro 2011!


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Jan 2011 às 13:45)

Segue o 3º vídeo desta série:


----------



## lreis (4 Fev 2011 às 23:26)

Alguém tem dados se a Cabra já passou para o lado do PNPG, mas no concelho de Montalegre?

Será interessante perceber para onde se irá dar a expansão desta população, uma vez que a sua presença está directamente associada aos afloramentos rochosos de altitude.

Como é na Galiza o padrão de distribuição em função do habita?


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Fev 2011 às 15:33)

Sim, há indicações de um grupo em Pitões das Junias, extremidade do PNPG do lado de Montalegre.

Na Galiza penso que esta espécie apenas se encontra no Xurês (a mesma população portuguesa) e no parque do Invernadeiro, que fica a uns 20 km do Montesinho.

Ainda não consegui tirar a dúvida se no Invernadeiro os animais estão apenas em cercados ou se também há populações em liberdade (já vi as duas indicações).


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Fev 2011 às 18:27)

Já se sabia que esta espécie também não ia escapar à caça furtiva. 




> El Equipo del Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (Seprona) de la localidad ourensana de Lobios localizó en las proximidades del Parque Natural Baixa Limia-Serra do Xurés, en un basurero del paraje conocido como Alta do Couto, siete cráneos de cabras montesas (capra pyrenaica) y *uno de Muflón (Ovis Musimon)*.


http://www.laregion.es/noticia/114761/lobios/parque/natural/xures/geres/hallazgo/animales/muertos/


Um ponto curioso nesta notícia é o crânio de muflão que também foi encontrado. De onde será que veio? Há muflões no lado espanhol do Gerês? Nunca tinha encontrado nenhuma indicação disso.


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Fev 2011 às 10:42)

As diferentes espécies de cabra que existem no mundo. Neste momento só existem duas espécies nativas da Europa, a nossa _pyrenaica _e a _ibex _dos Alpes.

A cabra doméstica que se espalhou por todo o mundo tem origem na espécie _aegagrus _da Pérsia.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Mai 2011 às 20:28)

> *INVENTÁRIO DOS REBANHOS DE CABRAS ASSILVESTRADAS NO PARQUE NACIONAL DA PENEDA-GERÊS *
> 2010
> 
> A presença de cabras domésticas pode ter efeitos negativos nas populações de cabra montês, quer por competição, quer pela transmissão de agentes patogénicos partilhados por ambas as espécies. Sabendo-se que no PNPG existem alguns rebanhos de cabras assilvestradas na proximidade de zonas de ocorrência da cabra montês, torna-se urgente avaliar a população das primeiras.
> ...


http://80.172.226.68/NR/rdonlyres/C...EB9CC1BAD6/0/Est_popul_cabras_assilv_PNPG.pdf

Não conhecia este problema.

Penso que a eliminação dos machos seria suficiente para resolver a situação em pouco tempo. Sem reprodução e com lobos por perto, esses rebanhos desapareceriam sem grande dificuldades.


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

> *Eram 75 e agora já são 450 cabras do Gerês*
> QUARTA-FEIRA, 9 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2011
> 
> A cabra do Gerês está em franca recuperação existindo já *450 indivíduos* quando, em 2003, eram apenas 75 exemplares — revela um estudo publicado na revista National Geographic deste mês.
> ...


http://terrasbouro.blogspot.com/2011/02/eram-75-e-agora-ja-sao-450-cabras-do.html


As últimas contagens de 2009 falavam de um número entre 300 e 400. Pelos vistos continuam a aumentar. 

Um pormenor importante é que existem 3 núcleos bem distintos. É importante quando se fala de uma população ainda com tão poucos elementos, um surto de qualquer doença podia eliminar toda a população de uma só vez...


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Mai 2011 às 23:08)

Aqui está um depoimento engraçado, mas ao mesmo tempo triste sobre as atitudes de pessoas com responsabilidades nesta área.



> Aí por volta de 1994/95 (o erro não pode ser grande), eu, um colega meu e um responsável do PNPG, de quem esse colega era amigo, fomos visitar a cerca, em Torneros (Lobios), Espanha, onde estavam em estudo e adaptação alguns exemplares da “capra pyrenaica victoriae”, trazidos precisamente de centros de recuperação espanhóis.
> 
> O que recordo dessa visita são, sobretudo, as críticas - profunda, ecológica e cientificamente sentidas - do sr. engenheiro que nos acompanhava, acusando os nossos vizinhos galegos de insensibilidade ambiental, de ignorância e de trapalhice, por introduzirem (nas proximidades do santuário geresiano, deus nosso!) uma espécie trazida dos Pirenéus, parente mais ou menos afastada da autóctone cabra do Gerês, é certo, mas exógena às caractrerísticas florestais, ambientais, climáticas... desta região, e que viria, por certo (na sua mui douta sapiência), provocar desequilíbrios no ecossitema presente!
> 
> ...


http://passaarao.blogspot.com/



PS: "Engraçado" no sentido de nos provar uma suspeita que já tínhamos. Se depender de Portugal, nada será feito. Pode ser que a história se repita com a camurça.


----------



## belem (24 Mai 2011 às 23:50)

Concordo contigo.

Não sabia era que o PNPG tinha um elenco científico tão completo.
Quem olha para o trabalho feito no parque, parece que está praticamente abandonado.
Como está ( ecologicamente), o PNPG, até pode ter condições para funcionar sem grandes intervenções de fundo, mas não se entende como é que ainda não se fez nada em relação ao tetraz ( nem um centro de reprodução, nem uma colaboração com Espanha, nem um «barraco» de interpretação,  nada de nada), em relação à águia-real, do último casal,  o macho morreu e a fêmea entretanto vagueia sozinha já há anos (!!!), mas nenhum macho assenta no território ( apesar de ser registada a presença esporádica de outras águias, apenas 1 ave é residente, desde a última vez que li sobre o assunto ( há cerca de 1 ano)) e ninguém fez nada até hoje.
Para certo cúmulo, já vi gente duvidar da existência histórica de tetrazes no Gerês  ( pondo em causa numerosas referências científicas sobre o assunto) e é assim que se fazem as coisas... Talvez para justificar a inactividade dos serviços do parque.
Um parque nacional, digno do seu nome, que praticamente privilegia visitantes e agricultores,  a ursos, lobos, teixos, azevinhos,  linces e tetrazes, a meu ver é uma anedota, uma gozação com a realidade natural e humana do Gerês e não desempenha minimamente as verdadeiras funções ecológicas que deveria ter. O que querem fazer dali, um parque rural com fins recreativos?
O parque natural de Montesinho, tem cada vez mais a minha consideração, porque está longe do mediatismo e mais tarde ou mais cedo, vai acabar por  ter muitos desses animais que referi ( além de que a águia-real está representada de forma mais decente). 
Talvez fosse altura de acordar e lembrar-nos de que o Gerês ainda pode ser muito melhor do que é  e um parque nacional digno de seu nome.

Na verdade o facto de não termos mais parques nacionais, não quer dizer nada, apenas é um pormenor de papelada sem qualquer efeito na prática ( pelo menos em Portugal).
Se não há dinheiro para aplicar ou até investir no parque, digam-no publicamente e tenta-se arranjar uma solução; agora andarem calados, é para ficar com a sensação de que andam a viver à custa de dinheiros públicos e que se estão marimbando para o parque.








http://www.hlasek.com/tetrao_urogallus_e9960.html


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Mai 2011 às 18:58)

belem disse:


> Para certo cúmulo, já vi gente duvidar da existência histórica de tetrazes no Gerês  ( pondo em causa numerosas referências científicas sobre o assunto) e é assim que se fazem as coisas... Talvez para justificar a inactividade dos serviços do parque.



O que dizer quando o próprio ICNB apresenta o _Castor fiber_ como uma espécie invasora com grande risco ecológico 


http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/3C2F574C-0F4B-4066-94C9-B999618B719A/6509/08_Mamiferos1.pdf

Se alguém alguma vez lhes perguntar se há algum plano para reintroduzir essa espécie extinta em Portugal há alguns séculos, já sabemos qual será a resposta.

Qualquer dia fazem o mesmo aos tetrazes, só para não terem trabalho nem serem pressionados a fazer alguma coisa


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 19:32)

Seattle92 disse:


> O que dizer quando o próprio ICNB apresenta o _Castor fiber_ como uma espécie invasora com grande risco ecológico
> 
> 
> http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/3C2F574C-0F4B-4066-94C9-B999618B719A/6509/08_Mamiferos1.pdf
> ...




Concordo perfeitamente.
Até já li a opinião, de uma pessoa que diz estudar no parque, que as águias-reais não se fixam lá por causa do aumento do bosque, mas isto é um grande disparate, pois o Gerês tem numerosas plataformas rochosas ( além de que as águias já foram mais abundantes por lá, com ou sem bosques).
Não estou a ver que grandes florestas se vão formar, na zona onde vivem as cabras-montesas, por exemplo. E depois esta mesma pessoa, rematou que é até um erro ecológico fazer alguma reintrodução, imagine-se...
De salientar que no lado espanhol do Gerês já se fizeram reintroduções, mas apenas de um ou outro indivíduo e de forma muito pontual. Um dos exemplares, soube que morreu já perto de Salamanca...


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Mai 2011 às 13:59)

Não sei se é o mesmo caso, mas acho que a águia que foi abatida em Salamanca não chegou a morrer.

Nesta página tens algumas informações sobre as várias reintroduções que os galegos têm feito.
http://www.grefa.org/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=67


É de assinalar que só em 2010 foram libertados 5 exemplares


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Mai 2011 às 14:13)

Falando em tetrazes e águias reais...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb1H_-S4Xjk&feature&feature=related"]YouTube        - ‪Ã￾guila real y urogallos - Golden eagle and capercaillie‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2011 às 17:16)

Seattle92 disse:


> Não sei se é o mesmo caso, mas acho que a águia que foi abatida em Salamanca não chegou a morrer.
> 
> Nesta página tens algumas informações sobre as várias reintroduções que os galegos têm feito.
> http://www.grefa.org/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=67
> ...



Foi abatida e não chegou a morrer??
Seja como for, espero que tenha acontecido esse «milagre». Quando li sobre o assunto, falou-se em morte.
Em 2010, foram reintroduzidas  5 águias ( e no lado espanhol), sabe-se se alguma chegou a fazer  parelha com a fêmea do Gerês ou se formou-se algum novo par?


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Mai 2011 às 18:54)

^^

Tens alguma informação sobre o tal caso de Salamanca no link. Também não sei muito mais sobre os outros animais que têm sido libertados.


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2011 às 19:05)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Tens alguma informação sobre o tal caso de Salamanca no link. Também não sei muito mais sobre os outros animais que têm sido libertados.



E mais uma vez andamos atrás dos resultados de Espanha.
Sobre o gipaeto-barbado também é o mesmo que se passa.
E o centro de Silves para recuperar o lince-ibérico, só existe, por razões compensatórias, não porque o ICN tomou essa decisão de forma independente.
E não se pense que é tudo por causa da crise, porque antes que a situação se agravasse, já tinhamos estes problemas.

A Faia Brava tem cunho privado, o que dá para perceber quando se vai lá.
É uma coisa bem feita, com amor e com qualidade!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bartgeier_Gypaetus_barbatus_front_Richard_Bartz.jpg


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Set 2011 às 01:05)

No Gerês


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Set 2011 às 11:25)

Seattle92 disse:


> Um pormenor importante é que existem 3 núcleos bem distintos. É importante quando se fala de uma população ainda com tão poucos elementos, um surto de qualquer doença podia eliminar toda a população de uma só vez...



Boa notícia. Além destes três núcleos já identificados anteriormente, apareceu um quarto.

Pois é, os nossos hermanos galegos soltaram mais animais, desta vez bem a norte na Serra do Laboreiro. Ou seja, além dos três núcleos do Gerês, temos agora mais um no lado da Peneda. O PNPG está cada vez mais composto em termos de cabra montês. Mais uma vez graças aos galegos já que nada foi feito do nosso lado.





http://ambio.blogspot.com/2011/09/o-regresso-da-vida-selvagem.html


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Jan 2012 às 19:55)

Bela foto:





http://reflex-goncalo.blogspot.com/2011/12/cabra-montesa-capra-pyrenaica-pitoes.html


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Fev 2012 às 18:08)

Finalmente começam a ser feitos em Portugal alguns estudos a esta espécie.

Parece que os 3 núcleos iniciais já se dividiram em pelo menos 9 e já bastante dispersos pelo parque no lado do Gerês. Na Peneda apenas existe um núcleo fruto de mais uma reintrodução feita na Galiza há pouco tempo. No meio há um grande núcleo na Serra Amarela (Mata do Cabril) que pode-se começar a espalhar mais para norte até ao rio Lima.



> *Rastreio parasitológico em populações de caprinos silvestres, assilvestrados e domésticos no PNPG*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


http://www.repository.utl.pt/bitstream/10400.5/3767/4/Corpo de Texto.pdf


----------



## DMigueis (2 Abr 2012 às 19:08)

Seattle92 disse:


> O Gerês já parece o Serengeti com manadas de milhares de gnus. Aqui ainda não serão milhares, mas já umas boas centenas de cabras montês.
> 
> Como será que se dá a dispersão de indivíduos nesta espécie? De certeza que aquele grupo teria tanto machos como fêmeas, por isso não será como noutras espécies onde um macho controla um harém e todos os outros têm de dispersar por outras áreas.
> 
> Não sei quantos grupos diferentes há no PNPG, mas tinha impressão de haver pelo menos um grupo na Serra Amarela e talvez dois no Gerês (Portela do Homem e Pitões das Junias). Pelo que se percebe no vídeo, este grupo tem mais que uma centena de animais, o que parece indicar que esta espécie ocorre em poucas populações, tendo estas uma grande densidade. Bem diferente da situação do corço por exemplo, onde temos animais solitários espalhados por uma grande extensão, mas com baixa densidade de efectivos. Diferentes espécies, diferentes formas de organização.




A organização social da cabra-montês não é assim tão fixa como refere. Consoante a época do ano, a constituição dos grupos varia. Este grupo, muito provavelmente foi observado durante o inverno, quando há tendência para vários grupos se reunirem numa zona onde as condições de alimento, por exemplo, são mais favoráveis, devido à existência de gelo/neve.
Durante o Outono/início da Primavera é quando se formam os grupos mistos, pois é nesta altura que se ocorre o cio. Durante a Primavera, as fêmeas gestantes isolam-se para o nascimento das crias, e os machos separam-se dos grupos de fêmeas e crias/juvenis.

 Portanto, ao contrário do que disse, não existe apenas 3 grupos no PNPG. Existem muitos mais, e o seu número, bem como o número de indivíduos por grupo está em constante mudança.


----------



## DMigueis (2 Abr 2012 às 19:09)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://80.172.226.68/NR/rdonlyres/C...EB9CC1BAD6/0/Est_popul_cabras_assilv_PNPG.pdf
> 
> Não conhecia este problema.
> 
> Penso que a eliminação dos machos seria suficiente para resolver a situação em pouco tempo. Sem reprodução e com lobos por perto, esses rebanhos desapareceriam sem grande dificuldades.



Não creio que o lobo tomasse conta desses rebanhos tão facilmente, ou pelo menos de alguns...o lobo de certo não se aventura em certas escarpas onde se localizam estes rebanhos


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Abr 2012 às 09:50)

DMigueis disse:


> Não creio que o lobo tomasse conta desses rebanhos tão facilmente, ou pelo menos de alguns...o lobo de certo não se aventura em certas escarpas onde se localizam estes rebanhos



Este problema é com cabras domésticas. Ou melhor ex-domésticas .

Não sei se esses animais andam por zonas assim tão inacessíveis.


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Abr 2012 às 09:56)

DMigueis disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Queria fazer uma pequena correcção.
> 
> ...




No mapa que coloquei já para ver esses diferentes núcleos (não sei porquê mas não está a aparecer, mas no link ainda funciona http://postimage.org/image/jfxf5cmol/).


Por acaso até parece que o núcleo de Pitões é o mais isolado. Parece ser mais fácil haver migração entre os da mata do Cabril e do vale do Rio Homem, do que uma mancha continua até Pitões. Aliás esses animais de Pitões têm origem numa reintrodução feita na zona e não na dispersão do núcleo central (é dito no texto).


----------



## DMigueis (3 Abr 2012 às 14:20)

Seattle92 disse:


> Este problema é com cabras domésticas. Ou melhor ex-domésticas .
> 
> Não sei se esses animais andam por zonas assim tão inacessíveis.



Pelo menos os rebanhos de cabras-assilvestradas da Mata do Cabril e das Fichinhas, abrigam-se em escarpas bastante declivosas. Claro que elas nao passam a vida nessas escarpas. Mas o abrigo que têm é muito bom, e o lobo tem presas mais fáceis, como os garranos e as vacas (que se continuam a passar o inverno na serra não têm muitas hipóteses de defesa contra o lobo...).

Mas claro, eliminando os machos desses rebanhos, o processo de desaparecimento será relativamente rápido. Mas é preciso ter em conta que as fêmeas podem viver entre 15 e 20 anos...


----------



## DMigueis (3 Abr 2012 às 14:24)

Seattle92 disse:


> No mapa que coloquei já para ver esses diferentes núcleos (não sei porquê mas não está a aparecer, mas no link ainda funciona http://postimage.org/image/jfxf5cmol/).
> 
> 
> Por acaso até parece que o núcleo de Pitões é o mais isolado. Parece ser mais fácil haver migração entre os da mata do Cabril e do vale do Rio Homem, do que uma mancha continua até Pitões. Aliás esses animais de Pitões têm origem numa reintrodução feita na zona e não na dispersão do núcleo central (é dito no texto).



Compreendo que, olhando para esse mapa, se possa ter esse pensamento. Mas, conhecendo melhor o terreno, apercebe-se que não é assim tão simples.

Repare que, entre o vale do Rio Homem e a Mata do Cabril, tem a estrada florestal, e algum movimento, principalmente durante os fins de semana e no Verão. Esta funciona como barreira à migração dascabras. O que também não invalida a sua passagem.

Quanto à Serra do Gerês, entre Pitões e o Vale do Rio Homem tem um contínuo habitat favorável para a cabra, tanto do lado português como do lado Espanhol (apesar de neste momento, essa área do lado espanhol estar bastante pobre em alimento).

Portanto, é muito mais fácil animais da zona de pitões irem para o Vale do Rio Homem e vice-versa, do que passarem do Vale do Rio Homem para a Serra Amarela e vice-versa.


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Abr 2012 às 13:53)

Já começa...



> *GNR recolhe lobo-ibérico e cabra-montês vítimas de caça ilegal em Montalegre*
> 24.04.2012
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/


----------



## DMigueis (28 Abr 2012 às 11:58)

Seattle92 disse:


> Já começa...
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/



É triste que isto ainda aconteça no século XXI!

Há leis para respeitar!! Espero que consigam apanhar o imbecil que fez isto, e que o punam com muito mais de 152€!

Tanta espécie cinegética que por lei é possível caçar, porque é que continuam a fazer isto? Não percebo...


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Mai 2012 às 19:24)

Qualquer dia aparece uma epidemia qualquer e lá vão as cabra montês todas à vida ao mesmo tempo. E pimba voltamos a ter a espécie extinta. Ter toda a população de uma mesma espécie na mesma área e toda descendente do mesmo núcleo fundador de poucas unidades, é mesmo estar a pedir problemas.

Nem que fosse por uma questão de segurança, já se devia ter pegado numa dúzia de cabras e libertado na serra da Estrela ou no Alvão.


----------



## DMigueis (6 Mai 2012 às 19:41)

Seattle92 disse:


> Qualquer dia aparece uma epidemia qualquer e lá vão as cabra montês todas à vida ao mesmo tempo. E pimba voltamos a ter a espécie extinta. Ter toda a população de uma mesma espécie na mesma área e toda descendente do mesmo núcleo fundador de poucas unidades, é mesmo estar a pedir problemas.
> 
> Nem que fosse por uma questão de segurança, já se devia ter pegado numa dúzia de cabras e libertado na serra da Estrela ou no Alvão.




Não é um núcleo tão isolado como diz. Está relativamente próximo do Invernadeiro, por exemplo...Claro que é muito difícil haver migrações entre os dois núcleos. Mas a população hoje existente não tem origem apenas nos 18 animais que vieram do Invernadeiro. É resultado de uma série de libertações. É preciso é que os animais libertados não provenham sempre da mesma população.

Penso que neste momento, generalizando, se deveria, o mais rápido possível, resolver a questão das subespécies. Logo após isso ficar esclarecido, dever-se-ia elaborar um plano de translocações de modo a aumentar a variabilidade genética, pelo menos, das populações mais frágeis.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Mai 2012 às 20:56)

Que questão? 

A que temos é a _Capra pyrenaica victoriae_ vinda da serra de Gredos. A _Capra pyrenaica hispanica_ há no sul de Espanha e as outras duas (_pyrenaica e lusitanica_) já desapareceram.


----------



## DMigueis (6 Mai 2012 às 21:29)

Seattle92 disse:


> Que questão?
> 
> A que temos é a _Capra pyrenaica victoriae_ vinda da serra de Gredos. A _Capra pyrenaica hispanica_ há no sul de Espanha e as outras duas (_pyrenaica e lusitanica_) já desapareceram.



Sim, mas essa classificação não é, desde há vários anos, consensual. Essa classificação data de 1911, por Angel Cabrera. Baseia-se apenas em características morfológicas que demonstram uma elevada variação interpopulacional. Essas características são: Morfologia e biometria dos cornos, coloração da pelagem. Recomendo a leitura do documento "Fauna iberica" do mesmo autor, de 1914, que pode encontrar em http://archive.org/details/faunaibricamam00cabr (a partir da página 309).
consultando esta tese, nas páginas 52 e 53,
http://digital.csic.es/bitstream/10261/8298/3/Tesis_PAcevedo.pdf pode verificar este "problema".

Há autores que, por exemplo, aceitam a subespécie C.p. pyrenaica (já extinguida) distinta das restantes, mas não apoiam a distinção das restantes.

Daí que, caso se consiga provar que a distinção entre C.p.victoriae e C.p.hispanica não faz sentido, a troca de indivíduos entre populações das duas (agora) subespécies, talvez seja benéfica para a espécie como um todo.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Mai 2012 às 20:44)

Sim já tinha lido qualquer coisa sobre isso. 

É engraçado que a distinção entre sub espécies muitas vezes tem "muito pouco" de cientifico. E então quando se referem a espécies já extintas... à vezes ficamos pela a opinião de um determinado cientista do sec. 19. 


Seja como for, mesmo que se chegue à conclusão que as duas subespécies não existem, pelo mesmo qualquer pessoa reconhece que são populações com características suficientemente diferentes para serem preservadas. Chame-se raça, ou outra coisa qualquer, mas não vejo interesse em misturar estas duas populações. A diferença genética deve ser preservada na minha opinião.

Para além do mais não há qualquer necessidade de o fazer. Podia-se pensar nisso se uma das populações estivesse em perigo, mas nenhuma está. Existem cerca de 10 000 exemplares de _victoriae_ nas serras do centro de Espanha (serra de Gredos, serra de França,...). 

Essa população é mais que suficiente para se irem buscar exemplares, sempre que for necessário "refrescar" geneticamente as populações que foram reintroduzidas no norte de Espanha (cordilheira Cantábrica, Galiza) e agora Portugal. Não vejo razão para se trazerem animais do sul da península.


Se oficialmente se deixar de falar em sub espécies deste animal, pode ser que alguns típicos velhos de Restelo parem com a conversa que a Cabra Montês é uma fraude e que o que interessava era a _lusitanica_ e bla bla bla. Incrivel como já li coisas do género. Preferiam não ter esta espécie em Portugal do que ter estes animais.


----------



## DMigueis (7 Mai 2012 às 23:35)

Seattle92 disse:


> Se oficialmente se deixar de falar em sub espécies deste animal, pode ser que alguns típicos velhos de Restelo parem com a conversa que a Cabra Montês é uma fraude e que o que interessava era a _lusitanica_ e bla bla bla. Incrivel como já li coisas do género. Preferiam não ter esta espécie em Portugal do que ter estes animais.



Isto para mim é completamente novo!! Estou 
Já agora, essas opiniões por acaso vêm de caçadores? ou simples "amantes" da natureza e da vida selvagem?
É que se vê da parte de caçadores por exemplo, estão mal, que a "nossa" subespécie tinha um valor cinegético bastante inferior.


Quando aos 10000 indivíduos de C.p.victoriae...Há relativamente pouco tempo, eram muito poucos...E grande parte das populações tiveram origem na população de Gredos. O que não invalida que sejam "geneticamente" saudáveis. E a prova disso é que, pelo menos no Gerês, os animais têm muito bom aspecto, e até hoje, em cerca de 300 animais que já vi, apenas um não tinha um corno (e não quer dizer que seja problema genético, pode ter sido numa luta ou queda...) e um tinha o corno deformado.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Mai 2012 às 10:12)

Caçadores? Não, por esses até podiam introduzir elefantes nas herdades do Alentejo  (estou a gozar).


Fica aqui um depoimento que já tinha colocado neste forum e que demonstra bem porque é que nunca nada será feito pelo ICNB, enquanto por lá andar gente mais conservadora que talibãs.



> Aí por volta de 1994/95 (o erro não pode ser grande), eu, um colega meu e* um responsável do PNPG*, de quem esse colega era amigo, fomos visitar a cerca, em Torneros (Lobios), Espanha, onde estavam em estudo e adaptação alguns exemplares da “capra pyrenaica victoriae”, trazidos precisamente de centros de recuperação espanhóis.
> 
> O que recordo dessa visita são, sobretudo, as críticas - profunda, ecológica e cientificamente sentidas - do sr. engenheiro que nos acompanhava, acusando os nossos vizinhos galegos de insensibilidade ambiental, de ignorância e de trapalhice, por introduzirem (nas proximidades do santuário geresiano, deus nosso!) uma espécie trazida dos Pirenéus, parente mais ou menos afastada da autóctone cabra do Gerês, é certo, mas exógena às caractrerísticas florestais, ambientais, climáticas... desta região, e que viria, por certo (na sua mui douta sapiência), provocar desequilíbrios no ecossitema presente!
> 
> ...


http://passaarao.blogspot.pt/2011/02/proposito-da-cabra-do-geres-mais-um.html

Só há um pequeno erro neste texto, os exemplares vieram de Gredos e não Pirenéus.


----------



## duero (15 Mai 2012 às 17:45)




----------



## Seattle92 (15 Mai 2012 às 18:29)

Muito interessante esse texto e provavelmente muito antigo (sabes de que ano é?).

Como tinha dito, muitas destas classificações de espécies e sub espécies são um pouco "amadoras", principalmente as feitas já há muito tempo.

Neste caso o autor indica que vê as cabras do Gerês como uma subespécie diferente, mas reconhece que nunca viu nenhuma. E muitas das características que diz serem habituais desta "sub espécie", parecem vir da descrição de um único animal embalsamado que estaria num museu em Coimbra.


Fiquei impressionado com a história da "raça" da serra de Gredos. Chegaram a existir apenas 12 animais  

Por pouco hoje em dia não tínhamos apenas os exemplares da hispanica


----------



## DMigueis (15 Mai 2012 às 20:40)

Seattle92 disse:


> Muito interessante esse texto e provavelmente muito antigo (sabes de que ano é?).
> 
> Como tinha dito, muitas destas classificações de espécies e sub espécies são um pouco "amadoras", principalmente as feitas já há muito tempo.
> 
> ...



esse documento data de 1914, por Angel Cabrera. O título é "Fauna iberica"
Pode fazer o download aqui:
http: //    archive .   org/  details   /  faunaibricamam00cabr


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Mai 2012 às 21:23)

Muito bom, obrigado


----------



## duero (17 Mai 2012 às 08:45)

Seattle92 disse:


> Muito interessante esse texto e provavelmente muito antigo (sabes de que ano é?).
> 
> Como tinha dito, muitas destas classificações de espécies e sub espécies são um pouco "amadoras", principalmente as feitas já há muito tempo.
> 
> ...



No se exactamente cuantos animales restaban, acho poco creible que fueran 12, pues por debajo de una cantidad determinada la especie es inviable genéticamente.

Es posible que en Gredos solo fueran 12 pero también existían en otras montañas cercanas, es posible que contaran mal y que hubiera mas animales.

No obstante si, así es, gracias a la labor del Rey la cabra montés pudo salvarse. 

Como "guardacabras" ficaran os cazadores furtivos que antes las estaban a cazar.

Mas o menos lo mismo acontecio con el bisonte americano y ahora con el bisonte europeo, animales que en un tiempo estuvieron muy cercanos a la extinción.


----------



## duero (17 Mai 2012 às 08:48)

FEBRERO 2012, SUBASTAN 96 MACHOS DE CABRA MONTÉS PARA CAZADORES.

Llegan cazadores de muchos países, de Europa y de Estados Unidos incluso.

La cabra montés hoy día es un activo económico para los pueblos de la zona.

http://www.cabramontes.com/


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Mai 2012 às 09:33)

duero disse:


> Mas o menos lo mismo acontecio con el bisonte americano y ahora con el bisonte europeo, animales que en un tiempo estuvieron muy cercanos a la extinción.



Aconteceu um pouco por toda a Europa. Os últimos animais de muitas espécies foram protegidos pelos reis, para eles os poderem caçar. Mas ao fazer isto impediram a extinção de muitas espécies


----------



## DMigueis (20 Mai 2012 às 05:13)

Mas antes de passar por um processo de quase extinção, a espécie prosperou por toda a Península Ibérica.

Foz Côa: http://fotoarchaeology.blogspot.pt/2009/04/parque-arqueologico-do-vale-do_09.html

Côa: http://www.arte-coa.pt/Ficheiros/Bibliografia/1512/1512.pt.pdf

Leiria: http://www.santa-eufemia.com/centro-interpretacao.html

Tomar (onde também apareceria a camurça): http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?wp=GC1AC8P
(fonte não referida no site)

Bombarral: http://www.cm-bombarral.pt/custompa...d=41c93b1d-db25-4c97-b8b0-94b6375f6212&m=b218

Algarve: http://sergivs.blogs.sapo.pt/105507.html

Falta-me ainda uma referência à presença da cabra-montês em Montejunto, mas não me lembro onde a vi. Se alguém a conhecer, é dizer 

Resta saber se estas referências à cabra-montês se tratam efectivamente da _Capra pyrenaica_ ou se poderá haver confusão com o corço, por vezes apelidado de cabra-do-monte.
Mas, por alguns destes textos, parece-me que a identificação é correcta, onde as gravuras mostram animais com cornos não ramificados e retorcidos (característica da _Capra pyrenaica_). Num dos casos, é referida a possibilidade de uma gravura retratar a _Capra ibex_, por ter os cornos não retorcidos. Põe-se também a hipótese de se tratar de uma cabra-montês ainda jovem. A meu parecer, esta poderá ser uma referência à camurça. No entanto teria que ver a gravura para tirar conclusões.

P.S. alguém conhece ou tem documentos científicos sobre esta temática?


----------



## duero (21 Mai 2012 às 01:44)

Seattle92 disse:


> Aconteceu um pouco por toda a Europa. Os últimos animais de muitas espécies foram protegidos pelos reis, para eles os poderem caçar. Mas ao fazer isto impediram a extinção de muitas espécies



No digas eso muy alto, alguno podría pensar que la solución para que haya mas especies animales y mas cuidado de la naturaleza en Portugal sea llamar de nuevo a los Braganza o a los Avís.

Alguno podría decir que la extinción de la cabra montés en Portugal coincidió con la llegada de la república.

Ya estoy a imaginar

POR UN PORTUGAL CON CAMURZAS, URSOS, E ATE AUROQUES....DI NAO A REPÚBLICA E VOLTA AOS BRAGANZAS


----------



## DMigueis (21 Mai 2012 às 02:16)

duero disse:


> No digas eso muy alto, alguno podría pensar que la solución para que haya mas especies animales y mas cuidado de la naturaleza en Portugal sea llamar de nuevo a los Braganza o a los Avís.
> 
> Alguno podría decir que la extinción de la cabra montés en Portugal coincidió con la llegada de la república.
> 
> ...



ahahah

Bom raciocínio!! Eu bem me queria parecer que a solução para a crise é o regresso à monarquia!!


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Jul 2012 às 00:54)

Parece que a sub espécie que vivia nos Pirenéus e se extinguiu no ano 2000, era mais próxima do Ibex Alpino do que das restantes 3 sub espécies Ibéricas. Possivelmente era o elo entre a espécie dos Alpes e a Ibérica.

Se quiserem voltar a ter cabras montês nos Pirenéus se calhar mais vale irem buscar animais aos Alpes em vez de _Capra pyrenaica hispanica_ ou _Capra pyrenaica victoriae_



> *Bucardos gigantes vivieron al sur de los Pirineos tras la Edad de Hielo*
> 
> La subespecie de la cabra montés ibérica 'Capra pyrenaica pyrenaica' se extinguió en 2000, antes de que se pudieran analizar en profundidad sus características biológicas y filogenéticas. Ahora un nuevo estudio arroja luz sobre su tamaño, origen y condiciones ambientales posglaciales al describir tres cráneos fósiles de entre 4.000 y 7.000 años de antigüedad hallados en el suroeste de los Pirineos.
> 
> ...


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/06/18/natura/1340011911.html


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Ago 2012 às 14:55)

> *Wildlife returns to Western Iberia*
> 
> Since the beginning of our work in Western Iberia last year, a lot of attention has been given to bringing back wildlife, including rewilding horses and bovines. To scale up the efforts in the Faia Brava Reserve in north-eastern Portugal, a 25,000 ha area along *the Côa River has been selected for the return of Iberian ibex, red deer and roe deer.*
> 
> ...


http://rewildingeurope.com/news/articles/wildlife-returns-to-western-iberia/


Há alguma novidade sobre este plano de trazer de volta a cabra montês para as escarpas do Côa?


----------



## belem (10 Set 2012 às 13:38)

Vejam aqui como era uma cabra selvagem do Gêres ( neste caso um macho):







http://bloguedominho.blogs.sapo.pt/2012/04/


Parece-me estranho, mas isso pode ter explicação na possível  idade (jovem) do animal, no seu estado de saúde, etc...


----------



## DMigueis (11 Set 2012 às 12:06)

belem disse:


> Vejam aqui como era uma cabra selvagem do Gêres ( neste caso um macho):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bem, eu já estava aqui a dizer que a info estava errada. Mas voltei atrás. A informação tem qualquer coisa de errada, mas não tudo.

Uma leitura mais atenta de vários números da Ilustração Portugueza (principalmente o de 3 de Agosto de 1908 e 24 de Agosto de 1908) e do livro "A cabra-montês do Gerês: da extinção à reintrodução. Um novo desafio." de Miguel Dantas da Gama (2008) editado pela FAPAS, permite verificar que esta não é a única foto de uma cabra do Gerês viva. É mais correcto dizer que este foi o único exemplar fotografado vivo!
No nº de 3 de Agosto de 1908 bem como no livro de Dantas da Gama encontra-se outra foto deste mesmo indivíduo, da autoria de Emilio Briel.

Quanto ao facto de ser macho ou fêmea, eu tinha mesmo ideia que era uma fêmea, como é referido no livro de Dantas da Gama (pág.19). De certo fui iludido por esta informação e pelo reduzido tamanho do corpo e cornos.
E na minha leitura da Ilustração Portugueza acabei por não me aperceber da referência a um "bode".

E de facto, olhando para as fotos e para as informações passadas por cabrera em 1914 (ver imagem da comparação da pelagem e cornos das 4 subspécies) e pelo mesmo autor, citado na seguinte tese (http://digital.csic.es/bitstream/10261/8298/3/Tesis_PAcevedo.pdf), na página 35, no que diz respeito ao tamanho corporal e tamanho dos cornos da subspécie lusitanica, é de crer que este indivíduo capturado e fotografado a 20 de Setembro de 1890 seja um macho.
Nesse documento refere-se uma altura ao garrote entre 69 e 74 cm e um comprimento de cerca de 140 a 142 cm (semelhante a outras subspécies). MAS, no que diz respeito aos cornos, a informação que se encontra disponível, refere cornos significativamente mais pequenos relativamente às outras subspécies. Para os machos 42 cm e para as fêmeas 18 cm.

Tendo em conta estes valores e as fotos, é muito provável que este exemplar se trate do último macho da cabra do Gerês que terá sido visto pelo Homem!


----------



## belem (12 Set 2012 às 00:28)

Interessante, o que dizes.

O tamanho deste exemplar também pode estar relacionado com o facto de na altura, a população desta espécie já ser tão rara, que a diversidade genética era muito reduzida.

E tal produz efeitos na saúde e vigor dos animais.

Os últimos auroques, também tinham dimensões bem mais pequenas do que seria normal. 

Mas bom, terei que me informar melhor sobre quais as proporções corporais da cabra-do-Gerês, para tomar alguma conclusão.


----------



## DMigueis (12 Set 2012 às 01:20)

belem disse:


> Interessante, o que dizes.
> 
> O tamanho deste exemplar também pode estar relacionado com o facto de na altura, a população desta espécie já ser tão rara, que a diversidade genética era muito reduzida.
> 
> ...




Sim, a reduzida variabilidade genética poderá ser uma das explicações...mas estou um pouco reticente quanto a isso...
Repare que a subespécie C.p. victoriae, que agora habita o gerês e abunda em Gredos, sofreu vários Bottlenecks (efeitos gargalo). No início do século XX falava-se em poucas dezenas, talvez entre uma e duas dezenas de exemplares, em Gredos. Julgo que todas as populações actuais desta subespécie, senão todas, têm origem no núcleo de Gredos. E a expansão numérica em 100 anos é brutal!! Julgo que são já bem mais de 10000 só em Gredos, e talvez nas restantes populações o número não esteja assim tão longe das 10.000. Não tenho agora estes valores.
E se formos ver o tamanho dos animais, são bastante vigorosos. Especialmente em Gredos!
É pena que a extinção da cabra-do-Gerez tenha acontecido tão cedo e que por isso tenha sido muito pouco estudada. Praticamente apenas Bocage fez um estudo desta subespécie. Não tive ainda oportunidade de ler o documento, mas julgo que não é um estudo muito aprofundado...


----------



## belem (12 Set 2012 às 02:08)

DMigueis disse:


> Sim, a reduzida variabilidade genética poderá ser uma das explicações...mas estou um pouco reticente quanto a isso...
> Repare que a subespécie C.p. victoriae, que agora habita o gerês e abunda em Gredos, sofreu vários Bottlenecks (efeitos gargalo). No início do século XX falava-se em poucas dezenas, talvez entre uma e duas dezenas de exemplares, em Gredos. Julgo que todas as populações actuais desta subespécie, senão todas, têm origem no núcleo de Gredos. E a expansão numérica em 100 anos é brutal!! Julgo que são já bem mais de 10000 só em Gredos, e talvez nas restantes populações o número não esteja assim tão longe das 10.000. Não tenho agora estes valores.
> E se formos ver o tamanho dos animais, são bastante vigorosos. Especialmente em Gredos!
> É pena que a extinção da cabra-do-Gerez tenha acontecido tão cedo e que por isso tenha sido muito pouco estudada. Praticamente apenas Bocage fez um estudo desta subespécie. Não tive ainda oportunidade de ler o documento, mas julgo que não é um estudo muito aprofundado...




Concordo.
Como tinha dito, só após estudar um pouco melhor estes animais, é que é possível tomar conclusões seguras.


----------



## DMigueis (12 Set 2012 às 03:07)

belem disse:


> Concordo.
> Como tinha dito, só após estudar um pouco melhor estes animais, é que é possível tomar conclusões seguras.



é verdade.
julgo que os únicos exemplares se encontram em Coimbra.


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Set 2012 às 09:57)

Tirar conclusões sobre uma sub espécie só por observar 2 ou 3 indivíduos é bastante limitado.


----------



## DMigueis (12 Set 2012 às 14:39)

Seattle92 disse:


> Tirar conclusões sobre uma sub espécie só por observar 2 ou 3 indivíduos é bastante limitado.



Claro. Mas para já, é o que se tem =/


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Nov 2012 às 19:08)

Em setembro de 2011 começou uma monitorização da população de cabras montês no PNPG. Estimaram uma população de *576 indivíduos*.

Esta informação faz parte do estudo "Situação da Capra pyrenaica*no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, Portugal", do qual apenas encontrei a apresentação.

Tendo em conta que se passou mais um ano e vendo o ritmo a que a população tem crescido, é possível que neste momento já sejam 600 e tal.

Qual será o número ideal de exemplares para o PNPG? E que influência é que esta espécie está a ter no lobo ibérico?


----------



## boneli (2 Nov 2012 às 12:02)

Seattle92 disse:


> Em setembro de 2011 começou uma monitorização da população de cabras montês no PNPG. Estimaram uma população de *576 indivíduos*.
> 
> Esta informação faz parte do estudo "Situação da Capra pyrenaica*no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, Portugal", do qual apenas encontrei a apresentação.
> 
> ...




Eu vi um estudo ( não me recordo onde mas vou tentar encontrar) que o PNPG não podia comportar um numero elevado de cabras..esse numero era inferior a 600. Bem não sou especialista mas penso que se considerar-mos a área do parque em Portugal e Espanha que devem ser cerca de 100.000 hectares poderemos ter uma população razoavel. Se de fato a cabra é uma presa natural do lobo (se calhar não é a preferida) e se continuar a ter este crescimento só pode ser bom porque é sempre mais uma fonte de alimento para o lobo.


----------



## DMigueis (2 Nov 2012 às 16:29)

Seattle92 disse:


> Tendo em conta que se passou mais um ano e vendo o ritmo a que a população tem crescido, é possível que neste momento já sejam 600 e tal.



É preciso ter em conta se a estimativa engloba os animais nascidos já este ano ou não. Caso englobem, é impossível a população ter aumentado...O que diz aí é que o estudo teve início em 2011...



Seattle92 disse:


> Qual será o número ideal de exemplares para o PNPG? E que influência é que esta espécie está a ter no lobo ibérico?



São sem dúvida duas questões importantes.
Quanto à capacidade de carga da população, uma vez que é praticamente impossível ter dados de mortalidade, é muito difícil calcular. É possível apenas fazer uma estimativa, mas tendo uma continuidade de dados considerável...


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Nov 2012 às 16:36)

> Um estudo realizado pela Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa concluiu pela existência de habitats na área do parque nacional com condições para suportar 180 a 270 exemplares de cabra selvagem.


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1346709



Estes números parecem-me um bocado absurdos mas tudo bem .


Mas também se acham que já se ultrapassou o número ideal comecem a transferir alguns animais para outras serras do país.

Numa altura em que estamos com esta "gritaria" toda em torno dos lobos a sul do Douro e o processo (muito lento) de reintrodução de corços nessas serras. Pelo que se viu no Gerês, esta espécie teria um resultado bem mais rápido.


----------



## lreis (8 Nov 2012 às 15:30)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1346709
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo. Parece ser uma boa decisão.
Mas as reintroduções param por aqui?


----------



## DMigueis (9 Nov 2012 às 03:39)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1346709
> 
> 
> 
> ...




É preciso ter em conta que uma reintrodução não é feita de um dia para o outro. Leva o seu tempo, é preciso fazer um estudo prévio para que se assegura que estão reunidas todas as condições para que essa espécie possa ser bem sucedida na nova área. E estes estudos começaram há muito pouco tempo, na zona de S. Pedro do Sul e arredores...

É preciso ser paciente e até que a reintrodução surta efeitos, adoptar outras medidas de mitigação, como a correcta utilização do cão-de-gado. Sei por intermédio de pessoas que frequentam a zona, que há rebanhos guardados por cães  pequenos, animais sozinhos abandonados no monte, etc...Se calhar, antes de se queixarem do lobo (que eu compreendo e respeito), acho que se devia fazer o máximo para diminuir a probabilidade de ataques, guardando como deve ser os rebanhos. Eu compreendo que não seja fácil, mas é um esforço que deve ser feito.


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Nov 2012 às 09:59)

DMigueis disse:


> E estes estudos começaram há muito pouco tempo, na zona de S. Pedro do Sul e arredores...



Estás a falar de estudos de reintrodução da cabra montês na zona? ou do projecto do corço que está a decorrer actualmente?


Quanto ao resto percebo e concordo com tudo o que dizes. Não é essa a questão, acho é que por vezes (e é um problema geral do país) se perde demasiado tempo com estudos e estratégias e tudo mais... e não se faz nada. 

Na volta chegam ao fim dos estudos e planos e já não há lobos a sul do Douro. Ou na volta chegam ao fim dos estudos e planos e uma epidemia apareceu no PNPG e limpou a população toda das cabras montês.

Se calhar sou eu (que sou apenas um leigo entusiasta), mas sinceramente acho que as coisas se fazem demasiado devagar, ou simplesmente nem se faz nada. Vão me dizer que os espanhóis não fazem os tais planos e estudos prévios? É que do outro lado da fronteira as reintroduções efectivamente acontecem.


----------



## lreis (9 Nov 2012 às 16:33)

Seattle92 disse:


> Estás a falar de estudos de reintrodução da cabra montês na zona? ou do projecto do corço que está a decorrer actualmente?
> 
> 
> Quanto ao resto percebo e concordo com tudo o que dizes. Não é essa a questão, acho é que por vezes (e é um problema geral do país) se perde demasiado tempo com estudos e estratégias e tudo mais... e não se faz nada.
> ...



Concordo. 
Num post anterior reflecti no mesmo sentido, utilizando outros caminhos.
Em Portugal, existem períodos demasiado longos de não-acção. 
Não estou a dizer que os estudos não são importantes. 
Às vezes até parece que é preferível tomar uma decisão que aparenta não ser totalmente perfeita do que não pôr em prática qualquer medida.
Corço, Cabra-montês, Veado, etc.
O veado e a cabra-montês surgem no Norte de Portugal por repovoamentos a partir de Espanha e por fugas a partir de cercados. 
O esforço de repovoamento de Portugal tem tido um contributo muito forte de crescimento de populações a partir de efectivos que vêem de Espanha, de efectivos que fogem de cercados, em detrimento de acções organizadas e pensadas para o efeito. 
O resultado disto é que o andamos atrás dos contecimentos que se materializam no terrreno, por obra do acaso, em vez das reintroduções serem minimamente pensados.


----------



## Norther (9 Nov 2012 às 16:57)

umas fotos que tirei na Serra de Gredos este ano em Maio


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Nov 2012 às 18:13)

Boa fotos, 

Já agora (e assumindo que conheces bem a Serra da Estrela), o que achaste das zonas da serra de Gredos em que encontraste esses exemplares e como é que comparas com o que existe na Serra da Estrela?

Não estará a serra da Estrela perfeitamente habilitada a receber uma população desta espécie?

Será que precisamos de 10 anos de estudos e planos para se chegar a essa conclusão?


----------



## DMigueis (9 Nov 2012 às 20:46)

Seattle92 disse:


> Estás a falar de estudos de reintrodução da cabra montês na zona? ou do projecto do corço que está a decorrer actualmente?



Do projecto actual de reintrodução do corço sim.



Seattle92 disse:


> Se calhar sou eu (que sou apenas um leigo entusiasta), mas sinceramente acho que as coisas se fazem demasiado devagar, ou simplesmente nem se faz nada. Vão me dizer que os espanhóis não fazem os tais planos e estudos prévios? É que do outro lado da fronteira as reintroduções efectivamente acontecem.




http://www.lne.es/nalon/2012/11/07/...ducir-la-cabra-montes-en-laviana/1322955.html

Quanto ao resto, o facto de em certas situações poder ser uma opção avançar o mais rápido possível, é preciso, antes que tudo, ter o máximo de certezas de que a reintrodução não venha a ser um fracasso, e se acabe por gastar dinheiro desnecessário. E embora eu prefira uma actuação mais cuidada, não digo que em certas ocasiões não fosse melhor arriscar. Por exemplo, na Zona de S. Pedro do Sul, se não me engano, foram reintroduzidos corços à relativamente pouco tempo. (Dados de uma tese de mestrado que já foi partilhada aqui no fórum). E o que é certo é que eles não conseguiram fixar-se. Por alguma razão foi. Não sei o porquê, nem como foi feita a reintrodução, mas alguma coisa correu mal. E é preciso fazer esforços para que não volte a ser um fracasso, e não se deite mais dinheiro para o lixo...


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2012 às 00:03)

Seattle92 disse:


> Boa fotos,
> 
> Já agora (e assumindo que conheces bem a Serra da Estrela), o que achaste das zonas da serra de Gredos em que encontraste esses exemplares e como é que comparas com o que existe na Serra da Estrela?
> 
> ...



O problema da Serra da Estrela é que está muito humanizada, e tem muita pressão turística o que poderá não ser bom para uma eventual reintrodução, porque de resto penso que deve reunir as restantes condições para suportar uma possível reintrodução desta espécie.


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2012 às 17:26)

Há demasiada gente na Torre. Não só pela estância de ski, como pelo facto de ser o ponto mais alto de Portugal continental. De qualquer forma não me parece que essa fosse a zona preferida das cabras. Ou pelo menos não no inverno, que coincide com as grandes peregrinações turísticas à serra.

Há muito trânsito, na N339, e algum na N338 ao longo do Vale Glaciar.
Aliás, é ao longo dessas duas estradas que se concentram a maioria dos pontos turísticos da serra.
Mas a serra tem muito mais dimensão que isso.


Mapa do Parque Natural:







O que há no interior do círculo: Sabugueiro-Manteigas-Valhelhas-Famalicão-Videmonte-Prados-Linhares-Folgosinho-Gouveia ?

Algures nesse círculo que indiquei:





Fonte


----------



## DMigueis (10 Nov 2012 às 17:46)

Essa área encontra-se a que cotas? e fica em média quanto tempo coberta com neve (de quando a quando)?

Parece uma zona com condições mais para veado e corço, embora a cabra, ainda por cima sem nenhum predador, com certeza não lhe faria confusão nenhuma.

Quanto à pressão humana, é preciso ter em conta que não é só o turismo que pode causar problemas. Há o problema do gado, em especial da cabra-doméstica (maior facilidade de transmissão de patologias nas duas vias bem como hibridação).

Ainda assim, tendo em conta a maior afluência de turistas na zona alta, durante o inverno. Os animais poderiam utilizar as zonas altas e escarpadas do vale glaciar, por exemplo, durante o inverno, e com a neve e pressão turística deslocarem-se para essa zona que o André referiu. Mas claro, isso é impossível de prever. Uma coisa são modelos teóricos. Outra bem diferente é a escolha de cada animal/grupo...


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2012 às 18:11)

Essa região é a região onde nasce o rio Mondego. A cota deve variar entre os 800m e os 1600m. 
Também tem bastantes escarpas.






Fonte

O tempo de cobertura de neve aos 1600m deve estar em linha com as Penhas Douradas.
No vale deve ser próximo ao da Guarda.


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2012 às 18:28)

Um outro local que poderá ser interessante para a introdução da cabra-montês seria nas zonas mais altas e pedregosas PN Montesinho, seria interessante pois constituiria mais uma presa para a população de lobos que existe nessa área Protegida.


----------



## DMigueis (10 Nov 2012 às 18:42)

MSantos disse:


> Um outro local que poderá ser interessante para a introdução da cabra-montês seria nas zonas mais altas e pedregosas PN Montesinho, seria interessante pois constituiria mais uma presa para a população de lobos que existe nessa área Protegida.



Essa zona do Noroeste do PN Montesinho não conheço...


----------



## DMigueis (10 Nov 2012 às 18:45)

AnDré disse:


> Essa região é a região onde nasce o rio Mondego. A cota deve variar entre os 800m e os 1600m.
> Também tem bastantes escarpas.
> 
> 
> ...



Em relação à cobertura de neve é importante, por causa da disponibilidade de alimento.
Quanto às escarpas, não sei até que ponto não são utilizadas apenas como refúgio. Claro que evolutivamente, as cabras desenvolveram adaptações que as permitem equilibrar-se bem em zonas rochosas e escarpadas, e assim encontraram uma maneira de se protegerem de predadores. Na ausência de predadores não sei se elas demonstrarão essa preferência...


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Nov 2012 às 18:48)

Tenho poucas dúvidas que as encostas entre Loriga e a Torre ou Alvoco da Serra e a Torre não sejam habitats perfeitos para esta espécie.

A zona a norte de Manteigas já aqui foi referida também tem grandes potencialidades, apesar de não ser aquele típico ambiente rochoso de alta montanha. Em Gredos e outras áreas de Espanha as cabras não andam necessariamente apenas nessas zonas.


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2012 às 19:39)

A vertente da Serra da Estrela do lado de Loriga, Alvoco da Serra e Unhais da Serra é muito escarpada e ideal para esse tipo de animais, o problema poderá ser o excesso de caminhos e estradas nessa área.


----------



## Norther (19 Nov 2012 às 21:28)

Seattle92 disse:


> Boa fotos,
> 
> Já agora (e assumindo que conheces bem a Serra da Estrela), o que achaste das zonas da serra de Gredos em que encontraste esses exemplares e como é que comparas com o que existe na Serra da Estrela?
> 
> ...




Boas, ja fui 3 vezes a Serra de Gredos e tenho encontrado estas cabras tanto em escarpas como em planícies, até mais em planície, e posso dizer que Gredos é parecido a Serra da Estrela, apenas é mais alta e não tem estradas a passar pelo meio da serra, esse é o grande problema da Estrela mas mesmo assim tem excelentes condições para albergar estes animais, há muitas áreas  que não ou é raro haver presença humana, apenas caminhantes que passem por la, como eu. Gredos tem muito mais presença Humana durante o ano do que a Estrela, não imaginam a quantidade de gente que caminham ate a Laguna Grande e ao cimo do Almanzor, 5 lagunas, é aos milhares por ano e atravessam as zonas de pasto das cabras, enquanto que a Estrela é no inverno, no verão vê-se pouca gente.
Estas fotos que tirei eu estava a 6 metros deles, por vezes as pessoas conseguem dar comida e ja vi lutas entre pequenos machos bem perto parecia que estava a ver a BBC 
Enquanto à estrada que atravessa a Estrela por mim podia fechar, ate aos Piornos chegava bem, mas isso não vai suceder então os condutores teriam de ter cuidado já que as vezes já matam vacas que ficam por ali todo ano a pastar, e as cabras logo se habituavam.

Este mapa referencia, a zona delimitada a vermelho, o que considero um bom habitat e a traços roxos um excelente habitat.



 

Algumas fotos das diferentes zonas da serra tiradas em caminhadas 

                          1











 



 



 


2



 



 



 



 



 

3











 



 



 



 

4 



 





5



 



 



 



 



 

6



 







 



 

7







 



 

8


----------



## DMigueis (20 Nov 2012 às 01:47)

Bem, foi uma boa visita virtual à Serra da Estrela 

O que eu conheço melhor é o vale do Zêzere. E a zona do Covão d'Ametade acho que poderia ser muito provavelmente um dos melhores locais para as fêmeas parirem. O problema é o fluxo turístico durante todo o ano. Já lá estive em Junho (pouco depois de as crias de cabra-montês nascerem) e aquilo estava cheio!! Pode ter sido coincidência,uma vez que estava lá um acampamento do exército e outro de escuteiros espanhóis...Mas ainda assim, prejudica logo a ocupação da zona para nascimento de crias.

Quanto à segunda foto, se não me engano, a de uma das barragens. O sítio também parece muito bom, mas tem um problema durante o mês de Agosto, que é a Volta a Portugal, com a presença de muita gente, muitos carros, camiões, helicópteros...Quanto ao resto, não conhecia, mas fiquei a conhecer, e gostei do que vi. 
Agora se será mesmo possível albergar ali uma população de cabra-montês? Esperemos que sim


----------



## DMigueis (20 Nov 2012 às 01:50)

Também há outro potencial problema, que era bom que não existisse, que é o facto de os animais serem obrigados a descer, no Inverno, e a aproximarem-se das povoações. Não acredito que possam causar estragos em campos de cultivo, mas há essa possibilidade, e para além disso, e pior, ficam mais susceptíveis a actos de furtivismo.


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Nov 2012 às 14:20)

Obrigado pela reportagem Norther.

Como já disse concordo com essa análise e acho que neste caso o DMigueis está a ser demasiado "protector" em relação à espécie. 
Até por ser uma espécie nova entre nós, se calhar olhamos como algo muito precioso e raro. A verdade é que só é raro porque foi caçada até quase à extinção. Porque em Espanha e agora no Gerês tem provado ser muito adaptável e com taxas de crescimento enormes.  


Problemas tipo volta a Portugal sinceramente não me parecem assim tão preocupantes. Estamos a falar de cabras, não de linces e na verdade é que as serras onde elas existem em Espanha são tão ou mais frequentadas do que as nossas. E aqui incluo também o habitat das camurça, que em Espanha também andam constantemente perto dos turistas. Ambas as espécies são completamente diferentes de corços por exemplo. Esses sim não suportam estar perto de pessoas e qualquer local mais movimentado já é um mau habitat para a espécie.

Sinceramente em relação à serra da Estrela, ficaria mais preocupado em relação ao futuro, quando a população crescesse demasiado devido à falta de predadores, e daqui a uns anos estivéssemos aqui a falar numa espécie que causou problemas ambientais ao parque natural.


----------



## Norther (21 Nov 2012 às 13:15)

DMigueis disse:


> Bem, foi uma boa visita virtual à Serra da Estrela
> 
> O que eu conheço melhor é o vale do Zêzere. E a zona do Covão d'Ametade acho que poderia ser muito provavelmente um dos melhores locais para as fêmeas parirem. O problema é o fluxo turístico durante todo o ano. Já lá estive em Junho (pouco depois de as crias de cabra-montês nascerem) e aquilo estava cheio!! Pode ter sido coincidência,uma vez que estava lá um acampamento do exército e outro de escuteiros espanhóis...Mas ainda assim, prejudica logo a ocupação da zona para nascimento de crias.
> 
> ...



A Serra tem muitos espaços óptimos para que as cabras tenham as suas crias e bem escondidos de tudo e todos, as zonas com mais gente é entre a Covilhã - Torre- Seia e Piornos- Manteigas mas tudo muito junto a estrada, a serra é muito mais que isso, neste momento para mim até é mais fácil a reintrodução da espécie devido, primeiro de tudo, ao decréscimo de rebanhos na serra, os pastores são muito menos e eles podiam criar alguns problemas porque poderia haver competição pelos pastos, mas pelo interior da serra é um completo deserto, passo dias a caminhar sem ver ninguém nem um animal, por vezes uma raposa, águias, mas raro o que me deixa triste.
 E aquela encosta da barragem, é excelente para elas, ali elas sentiam segurança e borrifavam-se para os humanos  e no lado Oeste dessa encosta há excelentes pastagens e se passar por la 15 pessoas por mês, sobretudo caminhantes, talvez seja muito e o que as pessoas querem é ver e proteger estes belos animais e funciona sempre como turismo da serra poder vê-los.
Também fui a Serra de Francia, subi ao santuario que fica la no ponto mais alto e muita gente andava por la e as cabras onde andavam? imagina? nas escarpas logo abaixo, as pessoas viam-nas de cima 

Acho que o melhor estudo era experimentar no terreno, reintroduzir já 2 grupos, 1 no lado sul e outro a norte, já que acho difícil, se não impossível, estar a espera que elas venham de Espanha, muita urbanização entre a Estrela e a Francia  ou Gredos.


----------



## Norther (21 Nov 2012 às 13:28)

DMigueis disse:


> Também há outro potencial problema, que era bom que não existisse, que é o facto de os animais serem obrigados a descer, no Inverno, e a aproximarem-se das povoações. Não acredito que possam causar estragos em campos de cultivo, mas há essa possibilidade, e para além disso, e pior, ficam mais susceptíveis a actos de furtivismo.



Isso pode acontecer sim mas na Serra da Estrela a cota de neve muitos dias no solo, normalmente ou nos últimos 20 anos, é a cima dos 1700/1800m, praticamente o planalto da torre, a serra tem excelentes pastos e matos variados durante o ano todo a cotas entre os 1200 aos 1600m tal como no mapa as zonas que indiquei é tudo acima dos 1200m.
Na Serra de Gredos a neve cai com mais abundância, logo por ser uma zona mais fria e onde a nebulosidade com entradas de N/NW conseguem chegar mais facilmente e descarregar, nestas semanas atrás eu conseguia ver Gredos com um belo manto de neve desde a encosta da Covilhã coisa que na Estrela ainda não acontece.


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Nov 2012 às 15:47)

Norther disse:


> mas pelo interior da serra é um completo deserto, passo dias a caminhar sem ver ninguém nem um animal, por vezes uma raposa, águias, mas raro o que me deixa triste.



É por isso que falo com alguma insistência neste tema. A nossa maior serra é ao mesmo tempo uma das maiores áreas naturais mais pobres em termos de fauna. Pelo menos ao nível dos mamíferos. Como tu dizes, parece um deserto 

Existem javalis, raposas, há algumas indicações de corços (apesar de ninguém os ver), mas no geral é bastante pobre.

Uma reintrodução desta espécie podia realmente mudar isso e no espaço de uma década teríamos uma serra completamente diferente. É uma espécie muito visível, tem uma presença muito forte em qualquer área onde exista (ao contrário do corço que faz tudo para se esconder), os turistas das serras espanholas bem o sabem, e agradecem. 

E claro, como não podia deixar de ser, seria o primeiro passo para se voltar a ter lobos na serra da Estrela.


----------



## DMigueis (21 Nov 2012 às 17:44)

Seattle92 disse:


> E claro, como não podia deixar de ser, seria o primeiro passo para se voltar a ter lobos na serra da Estrela.



Não podia concordar mais com isto!
O corço também continua a ser uma boa presa para o lobo...


----------



## DMigueis (21 Nov 2012 às 17:49)

Norther disse:


> Acho que o melhor estudo era experimentar no terreno, reintroduzir já 2 grupos, 1 no lado sul e outro a norte, já que acho difícil, se não impossível, estar a espera que elas venham de Espanha, muita urbanização entre a Estrela e a Francia  ou Gredos.



É errado avançar para a reintrodução de uma espécie sem um estudo prévio, desde o ter a certeza que a área tem as condições adequadas, bem como saber quais os locais ideias para a reintrodução. Para além disso, é aconselhável, principalmente no caso de uma população fundadora, que esta seja colocada inicialmente num cercado, de modo a atestar a adaptação dos animais à zona.

Actualmente, não se tomam decisões baseadas no conhecimento empírico. Tudo bem que a estatística são números, e os métodos estatísticos são falíveis, mas são uma ferramenta bastante útil e indispensável, em ciência.

Ninguém quer avançar para uma reintrodução deste tipo, que tem um custo elevadíssimo, para depois chegar-se ao fim e ser um fracasso...O simples acto de ir ao monte capturar um animal como a cabra e translocá-lo para outra área, tem um custo monetário e de mão de obra bastante elevado. Não é uma decisão que se tome de ânimo leve...


----------



## DMigueis (21 Nov 2012 às 17:55)

Quanto ao facto de estar a ser demasiado "protector" em relação à cabra...não sou dessa opinião...E percebo claramente as vantagens de fundar novas populações de cabra-montês, seja em Portugal ou em Espanha, embora isto não proporcione uma ligação entre populações, que ainda era o melhor, mas nos tempos que correm, com a fragmentação de habitat que temos, é quase impossível. E as vantagens, como é óbvio, não são só para a cabra, mas também para o lobo, como já referi, e a própria águia-real.

Apenas sou da opinião, que a existência de animais "portugueses" é bastante recente. A população no Gerês não está ainda estabilizada e, como referi no post anterior, os custos associados a um processo destes, não se podem basear apenas no conhecimento empírico. Claro que também não sou da opinião de se estar em estudos anos e anos, e não se passar disso.


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Nov 2012 às 23:46)

Óbvio que sim, e acredita que não estou a implicar contigo neste assunto. Óbvio que um planeamento bem feito é necessário e essencial. 

Mas pegando no que disseste fico a pensar se este custo elevadíssimo de um programa destes não é ampliado muitas vezes por esses mesmos planos demasiado exagerados. 

Um exemplo muito claro. Qual é a necessidade de um cercado "de modo a atestar a adaptação dos animais à zona."? As cabras em questão estão adaptadas à zona, até porque atualmente vivem já na cordilheira em questão. Não estão na serra da Estrela mas estão em Gredos e serra de Francia. Qual é a diferença entre a serra da Estrela e de Francia em termos de clima, morfologia, geologia, fauna, flora?

Se um estudo prévio chegar á conclusão que não há diferenças, ou que são negligenciáveis, qual é a efectiva necessidade do tal cercado? tendo em conta CLARO, que é um dos principais motivos para programas destes serem muito caros.  

Mais uma vez, parece-me claramente óbvio a sua necessidade em programas tipo o do lince, agora não sei é se é preciso em todos os casos. Principalmente se a população de onde são retirados os animais for grande. Como é o caso dos milhares de exemplares que há em Gredos (se fosse essa a opção).


----------



## Norther (22 Nov 2012 às 20:29)

E nós podemos agradecer aos Espanhóis em termos cabras no Gerês porque por nós ainda nada se tinha feito.


 "A história do regresso recente da cabra-montês a Portugal demonstra bem como a visão estratégica e espírito de iniciativa dos portugueses pode dar frutos. No âmbito de um programa de reintrodução espanhol, foram translocados em 1997 dezoito exemplares de cabra-montês para cercados de aclimatação localizados no Parque Natural da Serra do Xurés (Galiza, Espanha), junto ao Parque Nacional da Serra do Gerês. No final de 1998, alguns destes animais escaparam acidentalmente dos cercados e passou a haver cabras-montesas transfronteiriças. Depois, os galegos resolveram oficializar a operação libertando mais 25 indivíduos no início do novo milénio, reforçando assim esta nova população de cabras. Portanto, foi graças à visão estratégica em achar que os espanhóis iam fazer alguma coisa e ao espírito de iniciativa em ficar de braços cruzados pacientemente à espera que voltámos a ter esta espécie emblemática no nosso país."

Ler mais: http://visao.sapo.pt/a-cabra-montes=f658199#ixzz2Cz9HI97D


----------



## DMigueis (22 Nov 2012 às 22:06)

Norther disse:


> E nós podemos agradecer aos Espanhóis em termos cabras no Gerês porque por nós ainda nada se tinha feito.



Não concordo totalmente. Ao longo do século XX, por várias vezes se tentou negociar com Espanha, para a cedência de animais para reintrodução em Portugal.
Mas Espanha não quis perder o monopólio do troféu de caça mais valioso da Península Ibérica, por razões óbvias...


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2012 às 23:25)

DMigueis disse:


> Não concordo totalmente. Ao longo do século XX, por várias vezes se tentou negociar com Espanha, para a cedência de animais para reintrodução em Portugal.
> Mas Espanha não quis perder o monopólio do troféu de caça mais valioso da Península Ibérica, por razões óbvias...



O que importa é que chegaram cá , agora devíamos fazer os possíveis para levar esta espécie aos nossos sistemas montanhosos que ofereçam melhores condições.


----------



## DMigueis (23 Nov 2012 às 23:27)

MSantos disse:


> O que importa é que chegaram cá , agora devíamos fazer os possíveis para levar esta espécie aos nosso sistemas montanhosos que ofereçam melhores condições.


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Fev 2013 às 22:10)

Bom episódio do programa "Portugal Selvagem" da RTP. A cabra montês aparece durante vários minutos. 

http://www.rtp.pt/programa/tv/p25620/e3

Mas que raio, porque é que dizem que estão na Serra da Estrela? Desde quando é que esta espécie existe na serra da Estrela? É que nem percebo qual a razão para tentarem enganar o espectador. 

O episódio é maioritariamente sobre o falcão peregrino e a serra da Estrela, mas aparecem também imagens do Douro Internacional e do Sudoeste Alentejano. Assim sendo porque não dizer que as cabras existem no Gerês? Só se as imagens foram recolhidas em Espanha e não querem admitir, já que o programa se chama "Portugal Selvagem".


----------



## DMigueis (2 Fev 2013 às 13:14)

Seattle92 disse:


> Bom episódio do programa "Portugal Selvagem" da RTP. A cabra montês aparece durante vários minutos.
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/programa/tv/p25620/e3
> 
> ...




Fiquei perplexo quando vi!! E tive de ver várias vezes para acreditar!! É sem dúvida um péssimo trabalho de investigação, e deixa-nos a pensar que erros mais existirão sobre as espécies sobra as quais não sabemos tanto...Para mim tirou praticamente toda a credibilidade a toda a série. E é pena.


----------



## boneli (2 Fev 2013 às 13:57)

.....não sei se heide rir ou chorar. E não é que a cabra num estalar de dedos fez 200 ou 300 km para ser filmada na Serra da Estrela! Um ano mais e está na Serra de São Mamede e mais um ano está no Caldeirão. Desculpem mas tenho que brincar com esta situação!

Falando mais a sério, isto mostra uma total falta de profissionalismo e pior que tudo numa televisão publica que todos nós pagamos!


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Fev 2013 às 19:32)

Pois, já nem sei se acredito se as filmagens do episódio do lobo foram mesmo feitas por cá. Na volta tiraram de um video qq do nacional geogaphic


----------



## DMigueis (21 Fev 2013 às 22:17)

http://naturdata.com/Capra-pyrenaica-6595.htm


Ficha da cabra-montês no portal da biodiversidade nacional online!!


----------

